# MAC Blush Swatches



## CellyCell (Jul 24, 2008)

*Have any MAC blushes you'd like to share? Swatches go here!*

----------

Skin: NC40-45

Top part has no base and the white cream is NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk to show the color off more better.

[left to right]{down to up}
Joyous (Beauty Blush Powder)

Dollymix

Peachykeen

Margin

Breezy

Cantaloupe (Pro)












Close up


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 24, 2008)

Here's Sunbasque on the left, Pink Swoon on the right. I had to apply Pink Swoon pretty heavily to make it more noticeable in this picture which is why it looks a little chalky here



.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 24, 2008)

Canteloupe looks nice.


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 24, 2008)

I want sunbasque &amp; cantaloupe!! Pink swoon is more pink than I thought LOL !! Thanks !


----------



## internetchick (Jul 24, 2008)

Peachykeen looks so pretty!


----------



## Gleam84 (Jul 29, 2008)

Never done swatches before, so these came out kinda crappy.

Seems I fall in love with LE blushes



Everything else is limeted edition except Margin.

With flash






In natural light without flash






(Left to right)

Pearl Sunshine, Eversun, Margin, Nuance, Dainty, Spaced Out, Hipness, Sweetness

All blushes in natural light without flash






(Top row, lef to right):

Eversun, Margin, Nuance, Dainty

(Bottom row, left to right):

Pearl Sunshine, Sweetness, Hipness, Spaced Out


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 29, 2008)

Peachykeen looks gorgeous.


----------



## Jworion (Aug 1, 2008)

MM Dainty looks so pretty!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks, Kirsi - eversun looks nice...


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 17, 2008)

Dollymix is beautiful!!


----------



## msmegz (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for these! I had been thinking of getting Dollymix, and this just makes me want it even more.


----------



## x33cupcake (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks for the swatches everyone!


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 22, 2008)

Oooh really wish i had got Joyous now


----------



## Sunshine80 (Aug 23, 2008)

I love peachykeen and cantaloupe


----------



## theNotice (Sep 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Top part has no base and the white cream is NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk to show the color off more better. Great idea with using a white base!! Thank you so much - it's always a ton easier for me to really see what colours look like when I can compare them to white, instead of skin!!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 14, 2008)

Dollymix is so pretty!


----------



## AVfan (Dec 13, 2008)

Peachykeen and Margin and gorgeous!


----------



## Jimena (Apr 21, 2009)

I love MAC blushes


----------



## paulinha-br (Sep 11, 2009)

Pink Swoon is perfect!!!


----------

